# My first tombstones



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi everyone!I just finished making my 1st ever tombstones.I think they turned out ok for my 1st try.Please let me know what you think.I take criticism pretty well.I have several more to make,so I will post the rest of them when I am finished.Thanks all


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you attach a picture? I'm not sure it's here - maybe try again?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Those might be the coolest invisible tombstones ever!

: ^)


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL-I know....I totally forgot to post them.I was having a very crazy morning.Here they are now though.Let me know what you think


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i love the cross one its sooo awsome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Look really good Halloweengirl!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sweet, howd you paint them?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

VEry nice! I love the spider! Yes, how did you do the cross one?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent - how long did it take to do them?

I'm in the middle of mache heads - and if I don't get finished soon - they end up being Santa and Mrs. Claus.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you. I gave them a good coat of gray latex paint.When that was dry,I coated them with some Spray paint called American Accents stone creations.It comes in differnt colors.I used the gray.
For the cross.I just had an idea of how I wanted it to look.So I drew out the design and craved the foam around the design.To give it a rough stone look to it.And that was result that I got-lol


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Edwood....The spider one didnt take long at all.Maybe 20 minutes tops.The cross is another story.That one took me about 3 hours to draw out and carve.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, they really look great! Good job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice job Halloweengirl, I really like the cross, and the spider engraving on second one. Spiders on a tombsone, hmmm...


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

For anyone who is interested...Here is where I got the spider.
http://painting.about.com/library/blpaint/blstencil-spider.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are awesome.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wow. You did a great job. I as well, like the cross, and also the idea of having the spider on the other one.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You did well halloweengirl. They look great!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You're first headstones??? They're great, I can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Excellent work, especially for a first time!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work hmmm can i send you some of my foam. Former Airperson To Airperson.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WoW!!!! Nice job Halloweengirl! :> So... are you addicted yet? LOL :> Can't wait to see more of your stuff!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone.I am SO addicted nowEven Better....Hubby who just a few weeks ago-Thought I was looney for my halloween obsession.Is now getting in on the action!! Isnt life great He is working on a life size statue of the Reaper.He is Going to experiment with monster mud.Wish him luck


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good luck to the hubby that gets in on his wife's passion. You set the bar high for him with these stones. We want pics when he is finished.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Congrats on getting your hubby involved! I wish him much luck with the monster mud, just make sure you seal it well. Ours was too big to store and "melted" and was quite sad.

Say a prayer that my hubby gets an incurable bite by the halloween bug! I need it!


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

That's cool....you have a lot of natural talent....good job.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

excellant-love the spider!!!!!!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks.I will post pictures of the reaper when he is finished,And Ill post pictures of my tombstones as I finish the rest of those.Thanks for the nice replies everyone.It keeps me motivated


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is a tombstone that I threw together today.Let me know what you think.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very cool new stone, im not toally sure i like the skull, but it looks fantastic


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

halloweengirl said:


> Here is a tombstone that I threw together today.Let me know what you think.


"Threw together"??? You're killing me! 

Looks really good. In fact I like the smaller size (not as tall) and you still made it intricate. So often we get into the tombstone trend of bigger and more elaborate is better, but in fact many tombstones are fairly small. If you have a lot of big ones that will help to breakup the Tombstone "skyline". I like it.


----------

